# 40 Years of Kenpo.



## kenpoworks (May 16, 2007)

40 years of Kenpo,
The momentum is starting to build towards our 40th anniversary celebration of Kenpo in Jersey (UK). Everyone is welcome to come and join in. 
Please follow the link for the latest updates http://www.competition.kenpojersey.co.uk/
If you want to attend now is the time to book because our dedicated Travel agent has some fantastic deals on offer.
Richie.


----------



## nlkenpo (May 21, 2007)

Just a short note of support to this great event.

I'll most certainly be there, who else from this forum will??

Marcel


----------



## kenpoworks (May 28, 2007)

Marcel, you and the rest of the Dutch team are always welcome in Jersey,
Rich


----------



## kenpoworks (May 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,
if you are thinking of traveling to Jersey in 2008 for the World Championships, then please check out our travel page http://www.ci-cooperative.com/kenpo/kenpo_home.asp
Best regards
Rich


----------

